# Olive harvest in Maella



## Muskin (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi. Does anyone have any experience of harvesting their olives in or around Maella? We're keen to get on the case with ours, but have no idea about any of it! We would be grateful for any advice at all!

Thanks


----------



## John Seigal (Oct 21, 2017)

Have harvested olives in France, Italy over the last 10 years and in Sagunto last year along with oranges here in Spain, but never Maella. Sorry.


----------



## John Seigal (Oct 21, 2017)

Have harvested olives in France, Italy over the last 10 years and in Sagunto last year along with oranges here in Spain, but never in Maella. Sorry.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Muskin said:


> Hi. Does anyone have any experience of harvesting their olives in or around Maella? We're keen to get on the case with ours, but have no idea about any of it! We would be grateful for any advice at all!
> 
> Thanks


Aren't there any locals/ expats with experience in Maella itself that you can contact directly?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Aren't there any locals/ expats with experience in Maella itself that you can contact directly?


Or the local cooperativa?


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

Muskin said:


> Hi. Does anyone have any experience of harvesting their olives in or around Maella? We're keen to get on the case with ours, but have no idea about any of it! We would be grateful for any advice at all!
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Muskin!
How many trees ?
Estimated weight of olive harvest ?
Flat land or terraces ?
What do you want to do with the olives - just sell them for cash or recuperate oil from your own olives?
You'll need netting to put down under the trees (weighted with stones for wind), tight-weave sacks (remember that olives need to breathe)..
Before laying out netting, mow or clean around the trees so nets lie flat.
How to pick ?
Hit with canes, hand pick, machine with air compressor, some varieties can be picked with small hand-held rakes.
Ladders, stepladders that sink into soft ground ?
When the harvest is in the net you'll have to take out all the small branches and leaves as they give acidity to the oil and will be refused at the molino.

Check out the local molinos and try to understand their conditions and manner of working.

All the above if you're going solo.
Much more fun to share equipment, know-how, picnics etc with neighbours.
You help to pick theirs and vice versa.

I've worked olives in Greece and France.
Olive leaves have a spiky end and hurt if in contact with eyes, ears nose.
Olives will find their way into socks, shoes, trousers and shirts then squash purple juice.
Lifting sacks and pulling nets will break your fingernails.

Have fun!
PS - nice realistic account of first olive harvest in one of "Driving over Lemons" series


----------



## germandude (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you Muskin and Poloff (great detailed info). I haven't moved to spain yet, but the question would have come up some time. 

There's a great book called 'El cultivo de los Arboles Frutales' by L.M. del Bo ( I found it in the book store in Caspe). It has a chapter about olive trees, how to take care of them, harvest and planting and about many other Spanish fruit trees.

Still the question who to sell them to. I don't know if 'Fruticola Maellana' (behind the public swimming pool) will buy them or the cooperativa and how much they pay. Let us know if you found out more. Who did you buy the finca from? Maybe they know something.


----------



## germandude (Aug 19, 2014)

Poloss said:


> Hi, Muskin!
> I've worked olives in Greece and France.


Thanks for getting involved.

They say that olives can't be stored well. So you pick them and bring them to the mill each day? Or will they complain if you show up daily with one small box of olives (I have just 50 trees, but real old ones)?


----------



## Carl 001 (Feb 8, 2018)

Thinking of moving to Mealla do you live there?
my wife Would like more info.
Thanks


----------

